# Frenuloplasty (NSFW)



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone had this done?

Im getting it done on the NHS on the 14th of May.

Basically I have a Frenulum Breve (tight banjo string), which restricts how far my foreskin goes back when erect. 1 in 20 have it apparently.

Hasn't given me too much problems although it is more likely to snap than others.

So basically they are going to use local anesthetic, slice it (ouch) a bit and stretch it some.

Meant to be torture when you have morning glory, considering you have sitches on your willie...

Im a tad nervous :cool2:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

OUCH! i'm nervous for you Sweetie! Good Luck! Sorry i can't advise...bein female nullifies me from ever having to face that possibility....although before i met Bri...he SNAPPED his and said it was painful for around 6 weeks(he managed to leave it alone for a couple of weeks..then went onto very gentle 'massage'..still painful and sex was a definate no go!)


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Why dont you just get circumsized instead of having it stretched then you dont have one to snap EVER?


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Mate i dont envy ya here,friend of mine had a circumcisson done last year he said every morning without fail he was in ****ing agony.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

kyrocera said:


> Why dont you just get circumsized instead of having it stretched then you dont have one to snap EVER?


BAD IDEA! Nearly all guys who were persuaded to have a full or partial circumcision regret it because of loss of sensation.

Frenuloplasty nowadays is a simple and successful operation - and very liberating!

Better to have it done if you have a tight frenum than risk the pain of it snapping...


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks folks.

Yeah no way I was going for the circumcision. Completely unnecessary.

Ill keep ya updated.

:bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with it mate. I SLIGHTLY tore mine a couple of weeks ago, it look like a murder seen there was blood everywhere lol. All healed in a matter of days though


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

bust mine when I was about 16 (long time ago) still remember the screaming from the girl I was with, and the panic from me, from all the blood. The pain was a bit harsh ,happy days


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Why are all your posts about surgery marked as "Not Safe For Work?"

Do you intend on posting pictures of the surgery?


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

kyrocera said:


> Why are all your posts about surgery marked as "Not Safe For Work?"
> 
> Do you intend on posting pictures of the surgery?


Do you think the words 'foreskin', 'erect', and 'morning glory' would go down well with your boss? Didn't think so! :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll post a pic of mine if you like LOL!

I did it in December, before I had tight foreskin, it would go back sometimes after a really big session but it would take hours to return back to normal and it would really hurt!!

When I snapped it I had done a Viagra which I think might have pushed it over the edge lol, it ****ing hurt like a bitch at the time, but I still carried on....I left it about 3 days before I tried to have sex again and it feckin killed - but the girl was hot so I just put on a condom LMAO, it was ok after two weeks and I carried on using condoms for a month. After that it was fine, I noticed it tearing again and again little bits tho, it didn't hurt at all or bleed those times just got loser, now its all the way and doesnt cause any problems at all.

I hope my experience helps PMSL


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

AAZ said:


> Do you think the words 'foreskin', 'erect', and 'morning glory' would go down well with your boss? Didn't think so! :lol:


There are worse words than that used in pretty much every post on this board without the need for NSFW.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

kyrocera said:


> Why are all your posts about surgery marked as "Not Safe For Work?"
> 
> Do you intend on posting pictures of the surgery?


I could be convinced for Reps 

You know what I actually thought NSFW was Not suitable for Women. :lol: :lol:

Christ, what a mong.

Thought I was saving the ladies from reading about my soldier.

My bad, I feel a right tool now :ban:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i snapped the banjo and went for the full 4skin removal....

much better now... no rolling on the floor holding the crown jewels covered in blood 

She thought i had been shot by a sniper lmao


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i snapped the banjo and went for the full 4skin removal....
> 
> much better now... no rolling on the floor holding the crown jewels covered in blood
> 
> She thought i had been shot by a sniper lmao


:laugh:

But tell us: what difference has it made re sensation?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

oh its at about 40% sensitivity, quite a bit lost after the short back and sides


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> BAD IDEA! Nearly all guys who were persuaded to have a full or partial circumcision regret it because of loss of sensation.
> 
> Frenuloplasty nowadays is a simple and successful operation - and very liberating!
> 
> Better to have it done if you have a tight frenum than risk the pain of it snapping...


I had a circumcision op when i was around 10-11, for medical reasons and not because i was jewish. (i am athiest). It used to hurt like crazy when i pee'd until i got it done, anyway at the time fcuk it was sore but now i much prefer having it done. The sensation loss you speak of i havent experienced. I have plenty believe me. It is better to hav it done as a youngster i know that for a fact. As my cousin had it done as an adult and he struggled to recover for a long time. Again his was for medical reasons.

Best of luck with the op gerry. :beer:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Tomorrow is the big day!

OHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOO! :no: :no: :no:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> oh its at about 40% sensitivity, quite a bit lost after the short back and sides


lack of sensitivity= hours and hours of fun


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

MaxMuscle said:


> I have read numerous studies that state being circumcised lowers your chances of contracting an STD due to the fact the foreskin doesn't hold the foreign material.


You're right and you're wrong  . It lowers your chances, but that's only because the inside of the foreskin is apparently very susceptible to accepting viruses into the body.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Luck!!!!!!! Today is the day......  let us know how your feeling when you get back


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Good luck with it mate. I SLIGHTLY tore mine a couple of weeks ago, it look like a murder seen there was blood everywhere lol. All healed in a matter of days though


I've done that. Not pleasant.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:



> Good Luck!!!!!!! Today is the day......  let us know how your feeling when you get back


Ta Mrs Wee man!

Thats me back now guys.

Very, very painful when they are injecting the local anesthetic, but after that it was a skoosh.

Very surreal experience also just lying their full awake while they prod about and you cant feel a thing.

Still cant feel much down there so the real pain will begin later!

They had to stitch me up twice because for some reason I kept bleeding :confused1:

Bought myself a McDs then got the bus up the road.

The nurses said I was a "tough cookie". Im all proud.

:laugh: :thumbup1: :rockon:

They made me some toast to.:cool:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> The nurses said I was a "tough cookie". Im all proud.
> 
> :laugh: :thumbup1: :rockon:
> 
> They made me some toast to.:cool:


Did they give you a badge with a picture of a hedgehog saying "I'm a brave boy!" ??? :lol: :beer:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i snapped mine not nice!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ouch! don't like the thought of the anesthetic.....Glad your ok, get some painkillers into you before the numbness goes hun!

Can't believe you got the bus home...you NUTTER! should have had someone pick you up surely! lol

Tough cookie indeedy you are!!! Well done, i would have insisted they knock me out to mess about with anything down there lol. Good to have you back safe and sound


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

I partialy snapped mine....sooooo much blood. They said I can iether get it cut of see what nature does.

I got it cut. But I went to day surgery under *full* anthestetic not a local. I dont envy the local at all. Sounds obscene!!! I didnt feel much pain after, just avoided sex for a couple of weeks. Actaully sex avoided me, so I didnt have any choice! So it should be ok.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Did they give you a badge with a picture of a hedgehog saying "I'm a brave boy!" ??? :lol: :beer:


Haha no.

But Id did get more toast than the other boys :tongue:

Thanks for the support all.

Had a good nap there. Im really not feeling any pain yet tbh although the feeling is almost completely back down there.

So far, so good.


----------



## kr51mcc (Apr 1, 2009)

pudj said:


> bust mine when I was about 16 (long time ago) still remember the screaming from the girl I was with, and the panic from me, from all the blood. The pain was a bit harsh ,happy days


friend had the same experince at a house party lol was so much blood i thought someone had been stabbed


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Anyone had this done?
> 
> Im getting it done on the NHS on the 14th of May.
> 
> ...


i kinda had this, when me and my GF first got together, me being big and her being average plus me not having any for about a month i was rele rele big, i split my foreskin into what can be decribed as petals, and the skin/string had split several times, its healed now but every so often, like 1 in 3 times it will all split again, its one of the curses of being developed down there, hurts like hell when i come as it stinkgs like a fcuker


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Uh oh.

Dont know what ive done here lol.

Went for a bath, I was gently pulling it back and it wasnt really going too far on the underside. Pulled it some more and I think I ripped a stitch off or something because in a moment it just pinged all the way down.

Also had sort of a wee black bubble, which it seems to have burst as its bleeding a decent amount (calmed down now).

It looks a right mess. But im in no pain for some reason.

Duno whether I should phone up the number they gave me.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

can't do any harm to call and ask advice.....i certainly would!

i was half expecting your post to be a scream, of the pain suddenly settin in...glad to hear it doesn't hurt......but you should call the number just to be on the safe side....


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> can't do any harm to call and ask advice.....i certainly would!
> 
> i was half expecting your post to be a scream, of the pain suddenly settin in...glad to hear it doesn't hurt......but you should call the number just to be on the safe side....


Just phoned there. They put me through to a staff nurse.

They said its probably just a collection of blood or something, but if it doesnt stop bleeding then Ive to go up to casualty for more stitches lol - Just what I was hoping to avoid!

Ach its pretty much stopped anyway. :beer:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

j1mshere said:


> But I went to day surgery under *full* anthestetic not a local. I dont envy the local at all. Sounds obscene!!!


That's cos Glaswegians are mental :thumbup1:


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Dont know what ive done here lol.


PMSL, made me laugh that did mate, just the start of that post :lol:

Glad it went well, the local anaesthetic sounded nasty!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Dont know what ive done here lol.
> 
> ...


AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHahahahahahaaaaaaaaa

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry bro!!!

When i was real young cant remember age long time ago, i got an infection under my foreskin and could not pull it back, mum booked an appointment at the hospital, so im at the hospital with mum, time comes, so i goes in all clammy hands an sh!t with my mum (dont laugh) and theres this old ugly scary looking women, she tells me to lie down sticks this pouch of numbing sh!t on my nob then sends me to the waiting area, called back in 5/10 mins later, she says "lie down" and im like "ok"!!! So i lie down bottom naked mum sitting in the corner DONT LAUGH:cursing: nurse then procides in ripping my foreskin off of my nob, she didnt give the anisethic long enough to work and i felt everything (the ****ing old whore biatch muther fukin biatch:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:nonce!) i had tears streaming out of my eyes but i was not crying they were just pouring out, how bad is that:confused1:

Apparently this is called a semi-sercamsition!!!!!!!!!!

O and this gungey puss that come out was a whole nother story:confused1:

Discuss:lol: :lol: :lol: Or should i say.. r u discussted:laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Just phoned there. They put me through to a staff nurse.
> 
> They said its probably just a collection of blood or something, but if it doesnt stop bleeding then Ive to go up to casualty for more stitches lol - Just what I was hoping to avoid!
> 
> Ach its pretty much stopped anyway. :beer:


ok, glad you called in....better safe than sorry...especially when it comes to down there babes



heavyweight said:


> AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHahahahahahaaaaaaaaa
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry bro!!!
> 
> ...


erm...eeewwwwwwwwww! Thats GROSS!!!!!!!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> ok, glad you called in....better safe than sorry...especially when it comes to down there babes
> 
> erm...eeewwwwwwwwww! Thats GROSS!!!!!!!


:lol:Thanks for your comforting kind words of wisdom mrs.weeman:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry hun:laugh: Tact has never been a strong point...if i think it...i say it....costs me alot of friendships lmao....(people shouldn't ask for honest opinions if they want you to lie to them!)

I'll try again....Oh Gawd!!!!! That must have been terrible for you! Your mother should have at least turned her back to respect your modesty......you poor lamb......nurse should have been more gentleC'mere and have a hug...(or not...you smell of puss!!!!hahahahahahaha-sorry can't help maself)

....did it leave a scar? How long did it take to heal? were you given antibiotics etc? What age were you when this happened?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry puss covered willy just makes me CRINGE!

(i did get my labia pierced years back....have NEVER been so terrified in my life, as soon as the rings were in i kept thinking they would get infected....SALT WATER continuously...i was fine, healed up perfectly....unlike the time i got me nose pierced...was agony, took forever to heal, looked HORRID!)


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> sorry hun:laugh: Tact has never been a strong point...if i think it...i say it....costs me alot of friendships lmao....(people shouldn't ask for honest opinions if they want you to lie to them!)
> 
> I'll try again....Oh Gawd!!!!! That must have been terrible for you! Your mother should have at least turned her back to respect your modesty......you poor lamb......nurse should have been more gentleC'mere and have a hug...(or not...you smell of puss!!!!hahahahahahaha-sorry can't help maself)
> 
> ....did it leave a scar? How long did it take to heal? were you given antibiotics etc? What age were you when this happened?


O it was so horrible please can i have hug:sad: :crying: my willy has puss exuding from insidemy head it is yellow in colour and smells like maggots, i need a proper nurse with a proper nurses uniform to lick it clean, can u help:confused1:

:lol:Sorry had to! crazy mood today:confused1: I think i was bout (argh cant remember) 8/10, now 25 so it still aches a bit even now:lol: :lol: :lol: (joke)


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Brutal Story there Heavy Weight!

Mines feels okay at the moment, although id imagine this is what Frankenstein's penis looked like :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Gerry-reps for pics you can send to email if you prefer [email protected]

Heavyweight.... :lol: :lol: :lol: *hugs to erase the painful memories*


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Gerry-reps for pics you can send to email if you prefer [email protected]
> 
> Heavyweight.... :lol: :lol: :lol: *hugs to erase the painful memories*


Haha, God no. I feel like a fcuking mutant! :lol:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Brutal Story there Heavy Weight!
> 
> Mines feels okay at the moment, although id imagine this is what Frankenstein's penis looked like :lol:


:laugh: Have a rep mate hope this helps



Mrs Weeman said:


> Gerry-reps for pics you can send to email if you prefer [email protected]
> 
> Heavyweight.... :lol: :lol: :lol: *hugs to erase the painful memories*


Your heartless Ser:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I think u o me a rep?

:lol:

No serious rep me pls, i seem to be a little rep whore mofo puss d!ck! if u cracked a smile rep me, o a rep would would be nice, u could rep me:rockon:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Interesting.

Strange is it me or does it seem like the majority of men on this site are not circumsized?

In the states it is quite common to get circumsized, in fact it is more common than not.

As stated before by prodiver, sensitivity is heightened with uncircumsision.

sorry for the spelling here guys...lol


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Strange is it me or does it seem like the majority of men on this site are not circumsized?
> 
> ...


It's not typical thing for an English person to do, cant speak for the rest of Britain though:laugh: But can i just say y would u want your jewel to be less sensitive, craaazy if u ask me! Why would u cut off a piece of your nob/jewel:confused1:!!!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Strange is it me or does it seem like the majority of men on this site are not circumsized?
> 
> ...


A mate of mines said that, when his mate went over to the states, half the birds didnt have a clue what was going on with his willy because he had a foreskin.

As far as I know, pretty much every person I know is uncircumcised. I think I know one guy who has had it.

I wasn't circumcised though, just had my banjo string cut and stretched as it was tight.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> A mate of mines said that, when his mate went over to the states, half the birds didnt have a clue what was going on with his willy because he had a foreskin.
> 
> As far as I know, pretty much every person I know is uncircumcised. I think I know one guy who has had it.
> 
> I wasn't circumcised though, just had my banjo string cut and stretched as it was tight.


Wow, that just blew my mind, as it is the opposite here in the States.

With the exception of some black guys and Mexicans that are lower income, I think it is a very common practice here.

I dont know of anyone that isnt cut.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Haha, God no. I feel like a fcuking mutant! :lol:


SPOIL SPORT! i wouldn't show anyone(the pics)...just curious is all babes...never seen a stitched cok before.....and love all that medical stuff...no reps for you then laddie!



heavyweight said:


> :laugh: Have a rep mate hope this helps
> 
> Your heartless Ser:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I think u o me a rep?
> 
> ...


I'll rep you if you talk Gerry into sending me a pic for medical purposes:thumbup1:, ach, i'll rep you for makin me laugh and for grossing me out!!! it does take alot to gross me out...and you succeeded!



hackskii said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Strange is it me or does it seem like the majority of men on this site are not circumsized?
> 
> ...


When my son was born i wanted him circumsized...but he was too poorly and had to concentrate on growing and surviving...he is a year old and i think it would be a bit cruel to have it done now....i remember me mams face when i said i wanted to have it done though...she was HORRIFIED! 'WHY??!!!!!" she screamed at me....'there is no medical reason to have it done, thats nasty!' lol.....i wanted it done cause Bri told me about snappin his banjo....i don't want the wee fella to possibly experience that!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No medical reason?

Hmmm, the Jews have the lowest percentage of cervical cancer in the world........


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

no foreskin=less chance of catching an STD...see, the yukkies get caught in the wrinkles.....not exactly medical terms i'm using here lol, but you know what i mean.

I personally think its cleaner, then you hear all these stories about the foreskin being too tight, sex painful etc....and again...that banjo snapping stuff sounds PAINFUL!Kinda makes me glad i'm female


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hackskii said:


> No medical reason?
> 
> Hmmm, the Jews have the lowest percentage of cervical cancer in the world........


lol you been on the beers again scott? thats great that the jews have low rates of cervical cancer but what about jewish men :lol:

didnt know women can get circumsized lololol

only teasing big guy,its not often i see you drop a clanger lol,luv ya!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

aye bri...i wasn't going to point that out...lol......don't worry Scott, i'll give him a kickin for his cheek!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i was trying to rep you for that Scott...but i'm all out till tomorrow....t'was that Heavyweight that cleared me out! NEG HIM! hahahahahahaha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks, this was suggested because on the radio they were talking about it and that perhaps cervical cancer might be caused by somthing transmitted form the man to the woman.

I think it maybe viral or something, I dont remember the exact thing, i just remember them having the lowest cervical cancer in the world, and the author attributed that to the Jews obeying Gods laws for that.

They even suggested that in the Law there was a certain time that it is supposed to be done. According to the time (8 days) the babies have the highest amount of vitamin K and this is the clotting.

I guess they determined that day 8 the babies had the highest amount of K, this makes the timing in their law pretty impressive as when that was written, I dont think they know about vitamin K.

Its ok Weeman, I still love you for the uncircumsized dude you are.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

HPV (human paplolla virus-sp?)your thinking of babes, CAN lead to cervical cancer.....doesn't affect men at all...but they carry the bacteria germs around and spread it to partners..if EITHER male or female is NOT a virgin then they are at risk of contracting these bacteria...and passing them on to future partners...so in a sense you ARE right...just sounded funny saying that men's cervical cancer rates were lowest....i should bloody hope so, they don't have cervix to get cancer in!!!!!!

They have started giving school girls an injection for HPV, problem is that it NEEDS to be administered before the lass's ever engage in sexual intercourse....as once you have the strains that can lead to cancer the immunisation is useless........Also, the jab only saves the girls from 2 out of 20+strains....


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> HPV (human paplolla virus-sp?)your thinking of babes, CAN lead to cervical cancer.....doesn't affect men at all...but they carry the bacteria germs around and spread it to partners..if EITHER male or female is NOT a virgin then they are at risk of contracting these bacteria...and passing them on to future partners...so in a sense you ARE right...just sounded funny saying that men's cervical cancer rates were lowest....i should bloody hope so, they don't have cervix to get cancer in!!!!!!
> 
> They have started giving school girls an injection for HPV, problem is that it NEEDS to be administered before the lass's ever engage in sexual intercourse....as once you have the strains that can lead to cancer the immunisation is useless........Also, the jab only saves the girls from 2 out of 20+strains....


Apparently something like 50-75% of sexually active people contract HPV at some point.

Theres not even a test for guys and only a few strains actually manifest themselves in warts.

Scary stuff if your female especially.

Edit:

And oh yeah - No dice about the Pics, what kind of rep whore do you take me for lol.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah, only 2 strains can lead to cancer.....

and its not so much warts they turn into...more like wee cysts......(i think)....which can then develop into cancerous cells.....(my sister nearly died of cervical cancer in her 20's she had only slept with 2 guys....scary stuff)

now back to these pics:whistling:...just kiddin hun....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Gerry, some people are just bleeders....I'm one. Kudos for you getting that done under local and from what I've read you have the matter well in hand and as soon as it's all healed up will make a huge difference



Mrs Weeman said:


> sorry puss covered willy just makes me CRINGE!
> 
> (i did get my labia pierced years back....have NEVER been so terrified in my life, as soon as the rings were in i kept thinking they would get infected....SALT WATER continuously...i was fine, healed up perfectly....unlike the time i got me nose pierced...was agony, took forever to heal, looked HORRID!)


Ser I think I'm gonna have to PM you about this. Been thinking about it for ages but never had the guts to in case I lost sensitivity. Where did you det yours done? Might have to bite the bullet n get it done when in Scotland...if you come hold my hand? Anyway...will PM:bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Back onto the topic of HPV. The last month for me has been somewhat stressful as I had a bad smear n follow up n they wanted to check me for cervical cancer. Anywho...I was fine. YAY! My background is somewhat biological and when I found out about HPV I was, well, grossed out. It is reckoned that upto 80% of sexually active females have contracted one strain of HPV.

The strains that are responsible for genital warts are NOT THE SAME as those responsible for cervical cancer. There are so many strains of HPV out there that it is rather like catching a cold. Once you have been exposed to one strain you develop immunity (9 cases out o 10 or thereabouts).

The vaccine they want to give girls is for the 3 or 5 (can never remember which) strains that cause genital warts.

At present, there is nothing that can be done against those that cause cervical cancer and no way to test for HPV in men. Note also, that while condoms reduce the risk, HPV can be spread by skin contact.

So I would say everyone make sure you get checked out regularly, inspect yourself regularly, and ladies....always go for your smears!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i will deffo come hold your hand...or anywhere else you'd like......

It wasn't even that painful chick...quick wee burning sensation and it was all done....make sure they pierce them one in front of the other otherwise they pinch when you sit down...not pleasant....mines were ok...most of the time...once i sat down at work and nearly hit the roof...caught a wee bit of lip...OUCH!!!!! that was the only time i ever had a problem i loved my rings....took them out when pregnant and have just never put them back in....holes are still there....might go buy me some matching jewel type rings for July.....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> i will deffo come hold your hand...or anywhere else you'd like......
> 
> It wasn't even that painful chick...quick wee burning sensation and it was all done....make sure they pierce them one in front of the other otherwise they pinch when you sit down...not pleasant....mines were ok...most of the time...once i sat down at work and nearly hit the roof...caught a wee bit of lip...OUCH!!!!! that was the only time i ever had a problem i loved my rings....took them out when pregnant and have just never put them back in....holes are still there....*might go buy me some matching jewel type rings for July.....*


Please do....I'd love to have a wee gander. Where did you get yours done? Obviously I won't get them done before I see important people....but maybe the day after? Can you imagine the look on the piercers face? :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers GB.

And yeah with HPV, when your in your 20s I suppose you really need to assume that most people you sleep with will have come in contact with it in some form (given the percentages id would seem you'd be lucky to have avoided it with upward of a half dozen partners). And in the females case, make sure you have smear tests at least bi-annually.

Did your bad smear suggest that you had a strain, GB?

Just not the cancerous one.

If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> i will deffo come hold your hand...or anywhere else you'd like......
> 
> It wasn't even that painful chick...quick wee burning sensation and it was all done....make sure they pierce them one in front of the other otherwise they pinch when you sit down...not pleasant....mines were ok...most of the time...once i sat down at work and nearly hit the roof...caught a wee bit of lip...OUCH!!!!! that was the only time i ever had a problem i loved my rings....took them out when pregnant and have just never put them back in....holes are still there....might go buy me some matching jewel type rings for July.....


Do you just get it done in a regular peircing shop?

They must be creaming when they look at their appointment list for those days :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

t'was a guy local who was a mate...he is good


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Cheers GB.
> 
> And yeah with HPV, when your in your 20s I suppose you really need to assume that most people you sleep with will have come in contact with it in some form (given the percentages id would seem you'd be lucky to have avoided it with upward of a half dozen partners). And in the females case, make sure you have smear tests at least bi-annually.
> 
> ...


I don't mind you asking at all. I have just come out of 6 weeks of hell. Cervical cancer is quite common in my family, as are strokes. So the docs are somewhat vigilant. I had a bad smear back in March but had to wait a while to have a somewhat more, embarassing, deeply intimate exam done and biopses taken as due to my family history I am a "high risk" case. Thankfully last week I got the A-OK. So if I have been exposed to a strain it was a cancerous one. (I've never done anything with anyone who had any symptoms of anything jut to note) But if I have been exposed my body is back on track and sorted itself out. I get myself checked a minumum of 2x a year if in long term relationship and more frequently if I am not.

It was horrible no knowing, but even if there had been a problem at this stage it would have been completely treatable, only requiring me to go to hospital and have the altered cells lasered off, which is done under local. The very sad fact of the matter is, that if women go for their checkups regularly something silly like 90% of cervical cancer fatalities can be avoided. e.g. Jade Goody, did not follow up her docs recommendations when younger. Enough said.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I don't mind you asking at all. I have just come out of 6 weeks of hell. Cervical cancer is quite common in my family, as are strokes. So the docs are somewhat vigilant. I had a bad smear back in March but had to wait a while to have a somewhat more, embarassing, deeply intimate exam done and biopses taken as due to my family history I am a "high risk" case. Thankfully last week I got the A-OK. So if I have been exposed to a strain it was a cancerous one. (I've never done anything with anyone who had any symptoms of anything jut to note) But if I have been exposed my body is back on track and sorted itself out. I get myself checked a minumum of 2x a year if in long term relationship and more frequently if I am not.
> 
> *It was horrible no knowing, but even if there had been a problem at this stage it would have been completely treatable, only requiring me to go to hospital and have the altered cells lasered off, which is done under local. The very sad fact of the matter is, that if women go for their checkups regularly something silly like 90% of cervical cancer fatalities can be avoided. e.g. Jade Goody, did not follow up her docs recommendations when younger. Enough said.*


Yeah thats the sad thing. Its so treatable

So in general. Your body after time supresses the virus and you cease to be contagious? For the non-cancerous strains that is.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Yeah thats the sad thing. Its so avoidable.
> 
> So in general. Your body after time supresses the virus and you cease to be contagious? For the non-cancerous strains that is.


No, it is the wart causing strains that you need antibiotics! But I am over simplifying. Wart varients are called "low risk" while "high risk" are the cancer causing forms. Sounds silly but I would rather cancer than warts.

As I said in my first post, it is rather like the genital equivalent of the common cold. You get exposed and 9x out o 10 your body develops an immunity to it. Length of time to immunity can vary. This is a good link. But there is a lot of, somewhat conflicting, advice out there.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> No, it is the wart causing strains that you need antibiotics! But I am over simplifying. Wart varients are called "low risk" while "high risk" are the cancer causing forms. Sounds silly but I would rather cancer than warts.
> 
> As I said in my first post, it is rather like the genital equivalent of the common cold. You get exposed and 9x out o 10 your body develops an immunity to it. Length of time to immunity can vary. This is a good link. *But there is a lot of, somewhat conflicting, advice out there*.


Yeah, I noticed.

Cheers for the link, very informative site.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow.

Looked down 15 mins ago, and there was blood all over my willy.

Pulled it back and it seems to be coming from where the stitch was on the head.

I think it might have come out. No idea, it wasnt looking or smelling to good earlier so I hope it aint infected.

Im too tired to go up to casualty to get it re-stictched so hopefully the bleeding stops.

This would happen at 1am. Typical.


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

could dip it in TCP to disinfect it  :whistling:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

recc said:


> could dip it in TCP to disinfect it  :whistling:


I had a shower, then dipped it in a bowl with luke warm water and some salt.

Stoppped bleeding now.

I think some sort of infected parts burst.

Delightful.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it wise to be tugging your foreskin while you're in this sensitive state?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

If you think its infected go make an appointment to have it looked at sweetie, a quick course of antibiotics should have you right as reign again.....if we were talking about your finger or toe then fair enough...but when it comes to your willy....well, you just can't be too careful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

My willy would be a number one priority!!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Willie said:


> Is it wise to be tugging your foreskin while you're in this sensitive state?


I only do it to check on it from time to time and when in the bath, as the surgeon said - to stop infection.



Mrs Weeman said:


> If you think its infected go make an appointment to have it looked at sweetie, a quick course of antibiotics should have you right as reign again.....if we were talking about your finger or toe then fair enough...but when it comes to your willy....well, you just can't be too careful!!!!!!!!


Woke up in the night with quite a bit of blood on me and my sheets so made an appointment with the doc today.

Not my usual guy. He sat on his chair and looked at it from about 5ft away and just told me that it could be some sort of skin or something that looks like puss, and to come back later in the week if it doesnt go away. Didnt get the gloves on and have an inspection or anything, didnt even touch it.

I felt like I was wasting his time. One on those docs.

He gave me some cream though.

:bounce:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Men have up to 200 erections during their sleep, that in itself can compromise the stitches.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

If the doc wasn't helpful then get yourself along to the hospital hun, i know its a pain in the @ss(or willy lol) but if i had one i sure would look after it!!!!!!

The blood i can understand, Scott has a very valid point...but the smell and the mention of puss is rather alarming! Better safe than sorry.....and remember.....you pay tax....your paying the doc's wages.....if you feel he isn't doing what he should be(it sounds like he wasn't interested in even checking it out properly!) then make a complaint.....i HATE doctors like that and always insist that i know my rights and push to have proper treatment......i can't believe that he didn't even examine your wound!!!!!!!

Salt water is good, i would continue cleaning it with the salted water....but please make sure you get a doc to check it out properly.....your last docs reaction was unacceptable!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> If the doc wasn't helpful then get yourself along to the hospital hun, i know its a pain in the @ss(or willy lol) but if i had one i sure would look after it!!!!!!
> 
> The blood i can understand, Scott has a very valid point...but the smell and the mention of puss is rather alarming! Better safe than sorry.....and remember.....you pay tax....your paying the doc's wages.....if you feel he isn't doing what he should be(it sounds like he wasn't interested in even checking it out properly!) then make a complaint.....i HATE doctors like that and always insist that i know my rights and push to have proper treatment......i can't believe that he didn't even examine your wound!!!!!!!
> 
> Salt water is good, i would continue cleaning it with the salted water....but please make sure you get a doc to check it out properly.....your last docs reaction was unacceptable!


Yeah, your right.

Ill keep an eye on it tonight. Use the cream etc and if it gets worse or no better by 2morro ill head up to the casualty.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Glad to hear it hun. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Rightio phoned up the staff nurse, within 2 minutes on the phone he could tell me its infected and that I need antibiotics.

Ive to phone up NHS 24 and go up 2night.

Ill ya yous know how I get on.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

PHEW! Glad to hear that at least some in the NHS can do their job properly.....at our family practice there is one doc who i refuse to see, i won't let him examine the kids.....he isn't interested in your health and sits and sneers at you as you are telling him the problem...i am very active in my families health care and won't stand by and do nothing if i think they are wrong....or just uninterested lol. Antibiotics will soon sort you right out babes, then you can look forward to using your mini you again


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Good! Glad you got some positive response. I don't think you can be too careful with such an important body part.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Good! Glad you got some positive response. I don't think you can be too careful with such an important body part.


Berlin... Berlin...


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Right back from the Hospital there.

Doc gave me some antibiotics, says he thinks I might be "incubating a viral infection" to. Which is prob why I feel out of sorts.

Feeling quite nauseous and keep getting dizzy moments, some feel like my brain just did a summersault!

Anyhoo, hopefully these Antibiotics will sort me out.

:beer:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't think this has even worked.

Banjo string is just as tight and restrictive if not more so than before when erect.

Cant really see what they have done to help.

Fcuking NHS, can't do anything right.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i would imagine that it would take a few weeks for the skin to settle again....hopefully it will loosen as it heals....if you are worried then go get it checked out...like i said before, a finger? fair enough, a toe? ach, give it some time....your WILLY? DON'T take any chances!

I just asked Bri about his 'snapping' of it, he said that his was very very tight for weeks afterwards, gentle 'massage' over that time should help......an excuse to [email protected] several times a day  apparently it WILL get less tight feeling as time passes


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Muppet lol

I split mine during a threesome, I was wearing a nice cok ring and managed to soak both girls in blood.

Took 7 months to heel, but I could never handle not shagging for more then a day.

Id have taken the anesticic and a couple of bad weeks anyday.


----------



## Fooballdt23 (Jul 23, 2009)

m8 how long does the procedure take im due the same in a few weeks.

not good


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Fooballdt23 said:


> m8 how long does the procedure take im due the same in a few weeks.
> 
> not good


10 mins mate.

Not worth going fully under imo. Local is fine.


----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Paddock (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Gerry, I'm thinking of having a Frenuloplasty. From what I've read in this post I gather you had a bit if a traumatic experiance. Is the procedure worth undergoing in your opinion? I'd greatly appreciate some advice.

David


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry about the late reply mate, I hope you see it.

Its a simple op, mate. I would recommend just getting it over with under local - just stare at the ceiling.

The infections wasn't ideal but these things happened. Cleared up within a week and everything was healed with a month fully.

It never really bothered me before I knew I had it, but I thought, why not. Its hardly a risk op though, mate. If your's is tight and causing you discomfort, go for it I say.


----------



## blueman9 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I don't think this has even worked.
> 
> Banjo string is just as tight and restrictive if not more so than before when erect.
> 
> ...


I know this thread is a bit old, but I'm just wondering whether you saw much improvement in the end?

Cheers.


----------



## DTSL (Jul 31, 2016)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Anyone had this done?
> 
> Im getting it done on the NHS on the 14th of May.
> 
> ...


 Hi. I know this is a post from a few years ago, but how long did you have to wait on the NHS to have this done?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

DTSL said:


> Hi. I know this is a post from a few years ago, but how long did you have to wait on the NHS to have this done?


 I waited about 2-3 weeks after going in with issues personally


----------



## DTSL (Jul 31, 2016)

gycraig said:


> I waited about 2-3 weeks after going in with issues personally


 Thank you! Waiting to see a GP


----------

